# Anyone have a pic of a Betta with a tumor? Still don't know whats wrong.



## Fishnoob78 (Oct 30, 2005)

After at least 3 weeks now I still do not know what is wrong with my betta.

On his left side he has a bump, it looks as if there is a bb under his skin. On his right side it looks as if there is a larger bb under his skin. That is why I think that maybe it could be a tumor. 

Other symptoms include a slight decrease in swimming, just enough for me to notice.

I don't know if he is just constipated. He is hungry but I have not fed him much lately and feed him some pea every other day. I still find waste in the tank. 

As for dropsy, I have seen dropsy in a Betta and this does not look the same, there is no bloating. Except for the bumps he looks normal. 

He is about 2.5 years old, still has an appetite, still flares, still acts like a almost healthy 100% Betta. 

At this point I just don't know. I have fasted him for 2 days and saw no change. I really don't have a clue.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

If it looks like a bb, then it's almost certainly either a cyst or a tumor.


----------



## Fishnoob78 (Oct 30, 2005)

TheOldSalt said:


> If it looks like a bb, then it's almost certainly either a cyst or a tumor.


It is starting to get bigger. The one on the left size has doubled in the last couple days. 

I am going to fast him for two full days.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Don't bother. It's not food-related.


----------

